# Hydrofoil awesomeness



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

Just recently installed a hydrofoil on my 25 Suzuki four to cure porpoising. It took care of that perfectly. I expected that, but what I didn't know was the speed changes. Previously my speed was 25.8 max. Now with the hydrofoil I hit 31.9 mph! Very impressed.


----------



## brianarredondo (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you post some pics of your set up?


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

It was a good day out.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats an impressive increase


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I was interested in that for just what you used it for. In looking into it, I found that most did not enjoy a particualr speed increase. I wonder why you got such an increase from your set up - the foil type, or what???


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

It must have allowed better bow lift, that decreased wet surface area. I have that issue with my boat, due to sponsons. That and it is hard to find a high rake heavy cupped prop, to get the kind of bow lift needed, for my '83 Johnson 60 2 cylinder.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I thought hydrofoils reduced bow lift? I can use some bowlift on my skiff at times.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

In this case I'd say it alleviated the squatting.
Stern heavy hull has to plow more water out of the way,
which diverts thrust from speed to just maintaining forward motion.
The foil lifts the transom, decreasing energy lost to wave creation
and results in higher top end speeds. Think ballast bags and wakeboarding.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Brett may be right, I looked up the weight on that Suzuki 162 lbs. My Johnson 60 only weighs 180 lbs. 

Couple of variables can't tell from picture, what pin is on/does it have tilt? What are the dimensions of the boat.

Maybe he will lets us know the difference in boat attitude?


----------



## Punkrawqer (Dec 26, 2009)

This motor is heavy, it is the 3-cyl version. I use to have the tilt set up on the 2nd to last pin. This hydrofoil allowed me to trim it up one more pin. This I think, along with transom lift, is what increased my speed by so much. My boat used to squat in the rear alot until i put a trolling motor with 24volt set up in the bow and that helped out. The boat is 67" wide and 15'10" in length. The motor has a tilt assist hydraulic, not used for WOT. Only for idling. must be dropped to pins for WOT.


----------

